# How do you know if it is hashi's?



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

How do you know if your thyroid disorder is Hashi's? If you are diagnosed with hypothyroid is it automatically hashi's?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

No. You can be hypothyroid and not have Hashi's. You need to be tested for the antibodies before a confirmed diagnosis. I have it and was diagnosed in early March. My TPO was 439 and this is an elevated number. I wish I was just hypo. Having Hashi's adds a whole other twist to the mix.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, the presence of antibodies leads to the diagnosis of Hashi's via conjecture--the only way to truly diagnose it is through a fine needle biopsy to look for characteristic Hurthle cells.

Antibodies or not, the treatment is the same.

Some people struggle with finding the right dose of replacement regardless of the origin of their hypothyroidism--it can be congenital,surgical or induced by radiation as well.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Most cases of hypo are assumed to be Hashi's. I know several people with it, my husband being one, and the only test they've had is TSH with an occasional T4 thrown in. Their thyroid area has never even been touched by a doctor's hands!

Renee


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Most cases of hypothyrodism are Hashimoto's. Still, an antibody test confirms that [by, as was mentioned above, conjecture].


----------

